
Johns Hopkins engineering students build custom walker for tiny toddler - jamessun
https://hub.jhu.edu/2017/12/21/v-linc-custom-walker
======
tomalpha
I hate to overplay these things (I'm a stereotypically emotionally repressed
Brit of the old school), but it's nice to see a positive story and have
something to celebrate.

Bravo guys and girls.

~~~
ben_jones
We are inundated with news that outrages, saddens, and depresses. Whether it's
because we have a natural affinity and attraction to such news, or because
algorithms put them in front of us for profit, I believe it greatly detracts
from the human experience.

Bravo, and thank you OP for sharing.

~~~
frogpelt
"Whether it's because we have a natural affinity and attraction to such news,
or because algorithms put them in front of us for profit..."

Obviously, it's both. If humans didn't have an affinity for it, it wouldn't
profit.

------
dumbfounder
There was a senior design class I took at JHU in Mechanical Engineering where
outside companies and a few individuals would sponsor design projects, some
which are similar to this story. In my class one group build a pedal for a
bike for someone with a prosthetic leg. It was an amazing class where you were
presented a problem, and then you designed and implemented, or created a
prototype of, a solution. It was 20 years ago but I would imagine they still
have something similar.

~~~
L_Rahman
Fellow alum here, most engineering majors still have a similar design project
as a significant chunk of how they spend senior year.

For mine (I was a biomedical engineering undergrad) we built a computational
model of the metabolism of HIV drug cocktails are various dosages modulated by
factors like age, weight and phase of HIV infection.

------
chiefalchemist
I'd like to see something similar to an adult version of this. My father had a
stroke about 2-3 months ago. Best I can tell what's being passed off today as
"physical therapy" hasn't changed in 25 - 50 years.

Holding a guy by the belt of his pants while he pushes a walker that too
easily rolls ahead of him just feels dumb. I also think he finds the approach
demoralizing. I have to believe there's a better way(s) that don't coat some
ridiculous amount of money.

------
michaelbuckbee
Not directly about the story, but just wanted to note what a fantastic
resource 3d printers are for kids needing prosthetics and other enablement
hardware (like this walker).

From both a technical and humanitarian perspective I think it's far and away
the best current use for consumer level 3d printing.

[https://3dprint.com/180365/e-nable-robotel-turkiye-
chapter/](https://3dprint.com/180365/e-nable-robotel-turkiye-chapter/)

~~~
twic
A few years ago i learned about a company (well, a couple) trying to make
3D-printed orthotics (back braces and so on) for children, based on scans of
their bodies:

[http://andiamo.io/](http://andiamo.io/)

[http://andiamo.io/background/](http://andiamo.io/background/)

The key thing is reducing the turnaround time; at the moment, the lag between
a child getting measured and getting the orthotic means they've grown out of
it by the time they get it.

------
mikhael
If anyone is interested in supporting the use of technology to assist those
with disabilities, you might consider donating to the Seth Teller Memorial
Fund:
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/PPAT/SethTellerMemorialFund.pdf](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/PPAT/SethTellerMemorialFund.pdf)

------
sparrish
I'm inspired that engineering students would make something useful for a
change and something so impactful to a beautiful little life. Hopefully more
higher ed programs will follow this example.

~~~
madengr
Most things engineers make are useful. Note I’m talking about traditional
hardware engineering, not software engineering of things like Tinder.

~~~
_nothing
I'm not sure by what stretch of the imagination Tinder isn't useful, maybe not
to you personally but to its intended audience.

By that standard, I could say hammers aren't useful because I personally don't
have a use for them, or payday loans aren't useful because I'm personally
opposed to them.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Tinder might be useful but in the bigger scheme of things it's low hanging
fruit. Nothing wrong with that per se, but it's not the cure for cancer.

P.s. If you don't need shelter or something to eat then yes a hammer will be
of no interest to you. Likely, you've found your sugar daddy / mama on Tinder
;)

------
asow92
The chair of my CS department at school worked on a project like this years
ago:
[https://faculty.ithaca.edu/sstansfield/totsOnBots/](https://faculty.ithaca.edu/sstansfield/totsOnBots/)
Not sure what's come of it in recent years.

------
pjkundert
Tragically, this device is illegal in Canada - and would result in a $100,000
fine if imported.

~~~
eitland
Why? (I understand it is some law or regulation, but what is it meant to
prevent/encourage?)

